# Europe snow tracker?



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Snow-Forecast.com - Weather, Webcams & Snow Reports

This site has the most locations I've seen. To get long range forecasts, you have to subscribe, but it's not much. Should be able to get snow totals for free though (click snow report when you get to the correct ski area). And, the 1-3 day forecasts are free. The data is metric. I think you can change it to imperial for the whole site if you subscribe, log in and change your preferences. You can change it on some of the charts by clicking the imperical button.

Just looked... today is a 'free' day. You can get the 6 day forecast for free.

I like this site b/c it breas the day into three blocks so you can see when the predicted snow is supposed to fall (morning, afternoon, overnight).

Laurie


----------

